# Possible Evidence Of A Trade....



## arenas809 (Feb 13, 2003)

You can thank GB from the Bulls board for this...

Apparently some players from the Knicks roster are no longer there per nba.com/knicks...

AND


Portland has just released 2 players...


----------



## son of oakley (Dec 24, 2003)

Wow, and it's some of the likely suspects (VH, KT, FW). Haven't checked Portland yet.


----------



## TomBoerwinkle#1 (Jul 31, 2002)

*Anyone know anything about another trade in the works?*

GB, who apparently is our resident detective noticed some conspicuous absences from the roster on the Knicks' oficial site.

http://www.basketballboards.net/forum/showthread.php?s=&threadid=71310&forumid=27

Hmmm...


----------



## TomBoerwinkle#1 (Jul 31, 2002)

Whoops. Didn't see this thread and started another. Will merge.


----------



## GONYK (Aug 14, 2002)

I doubt its anything. NBA.com takes forver to update rosters, so i doubt they would post preludes to a trade. I mean, they didnt have Dikembe on the roster till he was a Knick for nearly two weeks.


----------



## Yega1979 (Mar 22, 2003)

Right, I'm sure the first thing Nash and Thomas did after agreeing to the deal is tip off NBA.com...who decided that instead of REPORTING this big scoop, they'd delete half the roster of the knicks page. 

Makes perfect sense to me! Great job gumshoes!!


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

at this time the only person showing on the kings roster is mike bibby and unless the kings are trading almost everthing id say its just nba.com updating their rosters


----------



## jayk009 (Aug 6, 2003)

*trade happened??*

if u go to he knicks roster at: http://www.nba.com/knicks/roster/ its shows that kurt thomas, keith van horn and frank williams is no longer on the roster. it also says it waived 2 players.....cause this be becasue of a trade??or just the site is screwed up


----------



## MJG (Jun 29, 2003)

It is missing five players, all of which are alphabetically after the last player listed (Norris). I think someone just screwed up when they updated the roster after the latest trade.

Players missing according to the ESPN roster page: Sweetney, Thomas, Trybanski, Van Horn, Williams.


----------



## Rashidi (Oct 2, 2003)

They are updating their database.

When I went to Players earlier in the day, nobody showed up.

Just type in their names in the webaddress section and they should show up.


----------

